# American Red Snapper and Gag Grouper season opens



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

June 1, 2019, for federally permitted head/charter boats American Red Snapper and Gag Grouper season opens.Mr. John Martin and I, Bob Harbison, are both Florida natives who have been fishing the waters of the Sunshine State our entire lives. To us sharing our Florida is much more than a hobby; it's a passion. We love our great state and take pride in showing off the wonders of this Tropical Paradise.In order to better showcase ARS & Gag season I, Bob, will be covering Tuesday, John Friday, overnight trips on the Florida Fisherman ll.Thanks John for providing the following...The season is getting off to a very good start.Saturday, June 1, 2019:And now the rest of the story.Late Friday night (early Saturday morning):And the best part, Gag season remains open until the end of the year.We have been catching huge Yellowtail Snapper:Look at that Mangrove Snapper. No Closed Season and a two day possession limit of 20:The American Reds are running BIG and PLENTIFUL.The man himself, Captain Mark Hubbard, leads the way:A good friend, a family man, and a real gentleman:Dr. Tony is a family physician, friend, and another real gentleman:Tony specializes in huge King Fish. He catches most on a flat-line:An extremely strong current is making Mangrove Snapper fishing difficult, but many real beauties are still hitting the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll:Look at the deep-dark color on these prized Red Grouper:It's going to be a good year:Gag fishing is good, as the weather cools it will get even better.Nothing like coming home 'In The money'!This is our Florida, our Tropical Paradise:If you are too busy to go fishing, you are just too busy!

check out the video of our trip:


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent report as always


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Be sure to 'catch' the follow-up... Huge Florida Fisherman ll Catch


----------

